# Execution of the Bali bombers



## Garpal Gumnut (18 October 2008)

I have it on good authority from an Indonesian mate of mine who is reasonably high up in the kleptocracy, sorry bureaucracy, in Jakarta that the execution of Amrozi and the other Virgin frequent fliers is a matter of hours away, if it has not already been done.

Lest we forget all those good Aussies, Balinese and Indonesians murdered by that  mob of godbothering monsters.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 October 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> I have it on good authority from an Indonesian mate of mine who is reasonably high up in the kleptocracy, sorry bureaucracy, in Jakarta that the execution of Amrozi and the other Virgin frequent fliers is a matter of hours away, if it has not already been done.
> 
> Lest we forget all those good Aussies, Balinese and Indonesians murdered by that  mob of godbothering monsters.
> 
> gg




moderators, I worked for an hour on the original title to this thread. Oh well, maybe in the future it will be acceptable.

gg


----------



## Sir Burr (18 October 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*

Hanging - using a 100 fish hooks until death? Might take 2 weeks without food/water.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 October 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*



Sir Burr said:


> Hanging - using a 100 fish hooks until death? Might take 2 weeks without food/water.




I understand your feelings mate, just one live round in the old left ventricle of the heart would do, otherwise we bring us down to their level.

Again I do understand though your feelings mate.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 October 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*

They are ready for the long flight to perdition, its a matter of days.

gg


----------



## Prospector (22 October 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*

Executing them isnt the answer; it will only fuel other crazies.  A better punishment for them might be the lifelong threat of imminent execution, so they will be continually thinking their life is about to end, until the day they die of natural causes.  That would raise their stress levels with no ultimate release.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 October 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*



Prospector said:


> Executing them isnt the answer; it will only fuel other crazies.  A better punishment for them might be the lifelong threat of imminent execution, so they will be continually thinking their life is about to end, until the day they die of natural causes.  That would raise their stress levels with no ultimate release.




A good point Prospector, if they had insight into the enormity of their crime. Unfortunately they are godbotherers and do not have this capacity.

I have seen a few godbotherers die and a few more atheists, and the godbotherers seem to have a harder time of it.

So I must disagree.

Death will be terrifying for them.

For the first time in their lives they will think " what if I am wrong ?"

gg


----------



## Julia (22 October 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*

So much for the avowed willingness to die for their God, as the appeals roll on.
Now apparently their lawyers are preparing to mount a challenge by the families of the bombers.
Sigh!


----------



## gav (22 October 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*

Good riddance


----------



## Mr Capital (22 October 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*

Just pull the trigger, and pull it quick.


----------



## Julia (22 October 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*



gav said:


> Good riddance






Mr Capital said:


> Just pull the trigger, and pull it quick.




I'm sure none of us have any sympathy for these people but the above comments ignore the potential for increasing terrorism in vulnerable young recruits if the Bali bombers are allowed to be seen as martyrs.

Much better to keep them in prison for ever.


----------



## Mr Capital (22 October 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*

I also have no objections to life in jail, but i don't think the Indonesian Jail  system is strict enough. plain & simple.


----------



## gav (22 October 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*

I understand your point Julia, however I think Mr Capital is correct.  Also, if a close friend or family member of mine was killed during the bombing, well... actually I wont go into that on here...

Send the fools on their way to their 67 virgins...


----------



## c-unit (22 October 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*

Should torture them for the rest of their lives. May also deter other would be terrorists from more killings.


----------



## korrupt_1 (23 October 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*

A fitting execution... like the olden days... hang, drawn and quartered...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hanged,_drawn_and_quartered



> Details
> 
> Until 1814, the full punishment for the crime of treason was to be hanged, drawn and quartered in that the condemned prisoner would be:
> 
> ...


----------



## trillionaire#1 (23 October 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*

will they hurry up and finish these ....holes off,the longer
it takes the less respect i have for their government's 
desire to punish local extremists who mass murder westerners.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 October 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*



trillionaire#1 said:


> will they hurry up and finish these ....holes off,the longer
> it takes the less respect i have for their government's
> desire to punish local extremists who mass murder westerners.




The government don't rule Indonesia . The godbtherers do.

gg


----------



## Prospector (23 October 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> A good point Prospector, if they had insight into the enormity of their crime. Unfortunately they are godbotherers and do not have this capacity.  I have seen a few godbotherers die and a few more atheists, and the godbotherers seem to have a harder time of it.
> So I must disagree.  Death will be terrifying for them.




Given their change of heart about being executed from the early days, where they seemed to want it to happen as their ultimate sacrifice and their afterlife with the vestal virgins, to the current situation where they are making every appeal possible, I suspect their religious beliefs are losing ground over the realisation that they WILL BE DEAD!  So I have to disagree with you GG, I think the THOUGHT of death has become their bogeyman.  And so lets keep them in that constant state of terror.

If these people are executed then there will be the cost of more innocent lives.  

The life in a Bali jail is not as 'good' as the media pumps it to be; people can be bribed but remember these terrorists are hated by the people of Bali, and violence within the jail would not be controlled as it is in Australia (which even finds it difficult to control anyway)

The Government of Indonesia has at least achieved one thing that the US couldnt - they located the people who committed the crime - the US has no idea where Osama is.  Yet even Jihad Jack (the guy from Melbourne) was convicted of speaking with Osama on the phone!  Crikeys, tap Jack's phone and send the US the details.  And their Government has no control over Judicial process, so they must wait until all the avenues have been cleared.

In South Australia, a Magistrate's son was killed in the Bali nightclubs.  He does not want the men executed.  Adamantly against it in fact.  So not everyone's relatives are seeking execution.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 October 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*

It has been announced that their execution will be in three weeks time.

The authorities are presently trying to round up virgins in heaven but my contacts tell me they are thin on the ground there, aged and cronish.

I am also of the opinion that these murderous bastards will more than likely be executed earlier than three weeks hence.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 October 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*

My latest information is that their execution will be on Melbourne Cup Day.

gg


----------



## nick2fish (31 October 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*

ah the irony in that ............I love it


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 November 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*

Channel 7 reckon it will be tonight, although I believe morning executions are the go in Indonesia.

gg


----------



## communique (1 November 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Channel 7 reckon it will be tonight, although I believe morning executions are the go in Indonesia.
> 
> gg




Perhaps you can start a new thread tomorrow on the latest terrorism attack in Indonesia (or Australia).


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 November 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*



communique said:


> Perhaps you can start a new thread tomorrow on the latest terrorism attack in Indonesia (or Australia).




So what would your suggestion be?

gg


----------



## MrBurns (1 November 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*

Would be better if they were jailed for life in a bad jail so they get to regret it for the rest of their lives.

They will feel terror as the time gets closer and that is how it should be if they are to be whacked.

The bigger issue here is I believe there is a problem with the whole country, dunno why people go on holiday there.


----------



## nick2fish (1 November 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*

Nope ....The terror they will be feeling right now about their impending demise is great payback but however it will be that very demise that will be the ultimate payback. Nothing more nothing less.....


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 November 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*



nick2fish said:


> Nope ....The terror they will be feeling right now about their impending demise is great payback but however it will be that very demise that will be the ultimate payback. Nothing more nothing less.....




I couldn't agree more. Life in prison would be a continuation of their s******ing **** o the walk contempt for civilised people.

They will be sh*****ng themselves tonight.

And tomorrow hopefully they will have passed into the dung of godbothering history.

gg


----------



## gav (2 November 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*



MrBurns said:


> The bigger issue here is I believe there is a problem with the whole country, dunno why people go on holiday there.




I agree.  One of my g/f's best friends is holidaying in Bali right now, got there about a week ago.  Not the smartest idea IMO...


----------



## nunthewiser (2 November 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*

Personally think that execution way too good for them . after all isnt that what they want? to go to the promised mecca with there promised 99 virgins ?..........why not keep them on mere ole mortal earth lingering along wishing and waiting to be elswhere.....if ya wanted to get real serious i spose you could always torture them on a daily basis too 

stick some pork on ya fork they say



THIS POST IS IN NO WAY MOCKING RELIGEONS OF CHOICE MERELY POINTING AT ALTERNATIVES TOO EXECUTION FOR THOSE THAT HAVE DONE BAD IN RELIGEONS NAME

cheers


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 November 2008)

*Bali Bombers Executed*

My connections tell me it has occurred this morning.

May they roast in hell, if there is such a place.

gg


----------



## Prospector (2 November 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*

I think a better punishment is to let them think they are about to be executed, then just as they are being led into the yard, delay it for a week.  I cannot imagine being in Bali at the moment; I hope all who go there come home safe.  I would have cancelled.  I have been to Bali four times now; 'feelings of being safe' are denial of the reality for the next few months.


----------



## Glen48 (2 November 2008)

*Re: Bali Bombers Executed*

The whole thing is a complete waste of time . effort, money, today more replacements are being born.
The only answer for peace is to get rid of religion which will never happen so we just have to put up with it and hope we are not near the next attack and wonder if we will be using the Islamic model for finance.


----------



## nulla nulla (2 November 2008)

*Re: Bali Bombers Executed*

You have to wonder whether executing the Bali bombers for killing in excess of 200 people will have a detterant effect on others contemplating such an act, or will they become martyrs for a misguided cause with more senseless acts of violence to follow?


----------



## communique (2 November 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> So what would your suggestion be?
> 
> gg




What about - violence begets violence begets violence begets...


----------



## nick2fish (2 November 2008)

*Re: Bali Bombers Executed*

Who cares... they are dead. Why do we have to over analyze all the time. 
It was not like they weren't guilty. 
The most precious thing in this life is life. 
They took life away from the  innocence. If it acts as a deterrent or whether they would suffer more in jail...? 
I'll not waste a moment of my time contemplating. 
If one of mine was the victim this is the only result I would want,  even though, I would know that it wouldn't bring back a life lost or undo needless suffering.
We took their life as a consequence and thats all it is nothing more nothing less...


----------



## white_goodman (2 November 2008)

*Re: Bali Bombers Executed*

just hope me and my 34 mates dont get bombed over there for our xmas trip


----------



## Sean K (2 November 2008)

*Re: Bali Bombers Executed*



nulla nulla said:


> You have to wonder whether executing the Bali bombers for killing in excess of 200 people will have a detterant effect on others contemplating such an act, or will they become martyrs for a misguided cause with more senseless acts of violence to follow?



No detterant in this case, but maybe inspiration for other extremists.

They went to heaven remember with 200 vigins waiting for them.

What an absolutely idioticly moronic concept. 

Damn shame they couldn't have been tortured for some time for some 'justice'.


----------



## tech/a (2 November 2008)

*Re: Bali Bombers Executed*



kennas said:


> No detterant in this case, but maybe inspiration for other extremists.
> 
> They went to heaven remember with 200 vigins waiting for them.
> 
> ...





So have they been executed?

Heavy guard.
Complete secrecy
Remote jungle.
No witnesses allowed.

New Identities?


----------



## fimmwolf (2 November 2008)

*Re: Bali Bombers Executed*

According to reports I've read, they are to be executed Monday.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 November 2008)

*Re: Bali Bombers Executed*



tech/a said:


> So have they been executed?
> 
> Heavy guard.
> Complete secrecy
> ...




Yes new identities.

The three little pigs in their own godbothering heaven.

gg


----------



## CAB SAV (2 November 2008)

Pity they can't keep them locked up forever and play Rolf Harris's "Tie me Kangaroo Down" 24 hours a day everyday.


----------



## Knobby22 (2 November 2008)

*Re: Bali Bombers Executed*



kennas said:


> No detterant in this case, but maybe inspiration for other extremists.
> 
> They went to heaven remember with 200 vigins waiting for them.
> 
> ...




For true believers who are heading to am amazing reward they have fought extremely hard at all levels to avoid their execution. Some doubts creaping in??


----------



## MrBurns (2 November 2008)

CAB SAV said:


> Pity they can't keep them locked up forever and play Rolf Harris's "Tie me Kangaroo Down" 24 hours a day everyday.




No, either the Hokey Pockey or Telstras message on hold music or "Helllooooooo this is Frank Walker from National Tiles" , in fact i'd like to tie Frank Walker to a chair and put the earphones on him with that running and just leave him there for a week or 2.


----------



## BradK (3 November 2008)

Saw a great one on the news.com.au site where the reader said he HOPES there are 99 virgins for each of them. BUT, surprise, when these Islamo facists gets there, they discover their virgins are all male!!! 

Love it. 

I'd like to add that I hope there is no vaseline in heaven! And that they are not really virgins, they are just big hairy prisoners nick named 'Bubba' with high sex drives! 

Welcome to paradise boys!!!!!!!! 

Brad


----------



## Aussiest (3 November 2008)

*Re: Bali bombers execution imminent*



Prospector said:


> Executing them isnt the answer; it will only fuel other crazies.




I thought about this too. But, isn't it like letting a child get away with bad behaviour? Surely it needs to be punished?
And, if we don't punish, aren't we sending the message that it's okay to execute 100s or 1000s of people without real reason? 



Prospector said:


> A better punishment for them might be the lifelong threat of imminent execution, so they will be continually thinking their life is about to end, until the day they die of natural causes.  That would raise their stress levels with no ultimate release.




This is a good idea. My first comment would have been, "but, won't they suspect that the execution will never happen?". An amendment to your idea: make out they are going to execute them for years, until they become complacent. Then, actually do it. I can't believe i am actually advocating execution .

Lol @ BradK!


----------



## Whiskers (4 November 2008)

*Re: Bali Bombers Executed*



nulla nulla said:


> You have to wonder whether executing the Bali bombers for killing in excess of 200 people will have a detterant effect on others contemplating such an act, or will they become martyrs for a misguided cause with more senseless acts of violence to follow?






kennas said:


> No detterant in this case, but maybe inspiration for other extremists.
> 
> They went to heaven remember with 200 vigins waiting for them.
> 
> ...




I note the Bali bombers have appealed (unsuccessfully), against shooting by firing squad and execution because it's... INHUMANE. What! 

What!... and why are they now afraid to die?... I reckon is just the question the martyr recruits are asking. You want us to sacrifice our lives to go to glorious heaven with dah, dah, dah... but you are now afraid and don't want to.

Actually I think the Indonesian system or maybe just fate has gone a long way to 'tortureing' the bombers and potential martyrs and helping to destroy the martyrdom syndrome there.

I personally am against the death penality... but in this case where they have achnowledged and threaten to repeat killing non believers or whatever, there is probably a just case for the death penalty.

Ordinarly, I would say life with hard labour, but due to the lack of remourse, the threat/promise to re-offend  and the 'cult' following, I think justice in the holistic sense, ie to protect society from 'criminals' (present and followers) may be done.


----------



## Kauri (4 November 2008)

*Re: Bali Bombers Executed*



kennas said:


> No detterant in this case, but maybe inspiration for other extremists.
> 
> *They went to heaven remember with 200 vigins waiting for them*.
> 
> ...




 If this is something they look forward to... then castrate the buggas before executing them... 

Cheers
.............Kauri


----------



## Whiskers (4 November 2008)

*Re: Bali Bombers Executed*



Kauri said:


> If this is something they look forward to... then castrate the buggas before executing them...
> 
> Cheers
> .............Kauri




Yes, that too... publicly, on national TV. 

You know, like on one of those medical proceedure programs.


----------



## Pronto (5 November 2008)

I am a firm supporter of capital punishment for capital crimes. I abhor the Bali bombers for the cowardly nature of their crime. I am deeply suspicious of Islam and consider it a potential threat to the Western world, including Australia. I am certainly not sorry about the impending deaths of the perpetrators, but the gloating and malicious pleasure shown in this thread is pathetic.


----------



## tech/a (5 November 2008)

What really gets me wound up is this Anti Aussi sentiment in Indonesia.
Bought about by the immenent execution of these murderers.


----------



## communique (5 November 2008)

tech/a said:


> What really gets me wound up is this Anti Aussi sentiment in Indonesia.
> Bought about by the immenent execution of these murderers.



It has not just happened. We are the infidel in the eyes of the dominant religion in Indonesia.  Most will just leave it at that. Unfortunately, there are radicals that misinterpret the bible and create cults and others who misinterpret the Koran and create cults.  I am hopeful that a black president in the US will be the sign that old habits and ideas can finally be put behind us and maybe the world can look at life differently which just may overflow to religion.


----------



## Glen48 (5 November 2008)

What happens to them once they have deflowered the Virgins?
Has some one been there to see what happens and come back to Earth to report it all or is it a big wind up?
The Mother of two of them claims they did  the right thing because they killed non praying infidels and has no remorse.

If the lads get more toey than a Roman sandal will they want to sign up just to  do some Horizontal Folk Dancing?
Will they be born again and come back with 2 belly buttons?
Lets all pray the market picks up and be saved.

Sad part all this will not make one scrap of difference.
This week Three will die.. the Bali bombers and J. Mc Cain


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 November 2008)

It appears it will be tonight.

Nobody likes to hear of another human's death but these guys are monsters.

In the same league as Nazi or Japanese war criminals.

gg


----------



## Prospector (8 November 2008)

Garpal, didnt you tell us last week they were already dead?  It will happen one day, maybe tonight but until it does maybe we can just wait til it happens?  By the way, these guys werent the main culprits by any stretch, just the ones who are paying the price.  Deserved maybe but not the main players; they are already out of jail.


----------



## nunthewiser (8 November 2008)

worse part about it all is that Bali as a playground has seen its last days i think ........ when they executed it will not be forgotton by there followers and will lead to further ramifications further down the track


----------



## nunthewiser (8 November 2008)

T-shirts praising the Islamists behind the Bali attacks went on sale in the village of bombers Amrozi and Mukhlas on Saturday, as the wait for their executions took a macabre twist.

Mukhlas, 48, Amrozi, 47, and fellow militant Imam Samudra, 38, are due to be executed imminently for their role in the 2002 bombings, which killed 202 people, including 88 Australians.

But while authorities have said the execution will be in "early" November, they have not set an exact date, leading to a rash of media speculation and allowing Islamist sympathisers time to rally to the bombers' cause.

Family members have begun selling plain black T-shirts for 20,000 rupiah (1.84 dollars) with the message: "Even if Amrozi and friends are executed, jihad (holy war) will go on."

"We're trying to support the two brothers' fight for Islam," said A'anal Umam, a 19-year-old nephew of Mukhlas and Amrozi, in the normally sleepy East Java coastal village.

The simple farming community a short distance from the beach has turned into a circus of sorts as frustrated journalists mix with jihadist radicals and nervous police, all trying to guess the timing of the long-delayed executions.

Tensions were building overnight over the macabre details of the bombers' burial, after family members were told the brothers' bodies would be delivered by helicopter pre-wrapped in white shrouds.

Relatives were furious as this meant they would be unable to wash the bodies in line with Muslim custom, but backed down after police threatened to take over the funeral.

"As a family we're terrified that we can't handle the bodies but we're worried about the possibility of bloodshed happening, so we accepted it even though we were forced," brother Muhammad Chozin said.

A younger brother of the bombers, Ali Fauzi, travelled with police in the dead of night to the island prison where the bombers are being held and will reportedly visit them before witnessing their executions.

Small crowds of Islamist radicals have descended daily on the village in the lead up to the executions, and have promised hundreds more will come if the bombers are killed.

A crowd of around 50 radicals chanted "Allahu Akbar" (God is greater) during a brief visit by hardline cleric Abu Bakar Bashir, the co-founder of the militant Jemaah Islamiyah network blamed for the Bali blasts.

Bashir hailed the bombers as "holy warriors" and urged Muslims to follow their lead.

"We should emulate their fighting spirit, they are ready to sacrifice their lives fighting for Islam and they will not surrender, that's what a holy warrior is," Bashir told the crowd, which included dozens of curious villagers


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 November 2008)

Well I sure hope it doesn't rebound on Scott Rush


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 November 2008)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=359596
Carried out last night.


----------



## nick2fish (9 November 2008)

Glad to hear ... I do feel that the terrorists, family , friends may have learnt a thing or two bout the finality of death as they launched appeal after appeal.

A chance that their victims were never offered


----------



## Tysonboss1 (9 November 2008)

Death by transfusion of pigs blood would have been a better option, and then bury the bodies wrapped in pig skin.


----------



## MrBurns (9 November 2008)

They should round up everyone at the funeral, all the sympathizers and blow their ****ing heads off too.

They should not tolerate extremest groups and radical clerics, and why any Australian would go there for a holiday is beyond me, are they freeking crazy ???


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 November 2008)

MrBurns said:


> They should round up everyone at the funeral, all the sympathizers and blow their ****ing heads off too.
> 
> They should not tolerate extremest groups ..




All EXTREMISTS should be SHOT!!!


PS MB
who is the extremest? - you or them?


----------



## nunthewiser (9 November 2008)

Hundreds of emotional supporters of the Bali bombers have clashed with police as the bodies of two of them arrived in their home village following their execution overnight.

Hundreds of heavily armed police could not control the 500-strong crowd which surged around the ambulances carrying the bodies of Amrozi and his brother Mukhlas.

Clashes broke out and the police were driven off the road amid shouts of "Jihad!" and "Get out!" 

There were similar scenes in the west Java town of Serang as Imam Samudra's body was paraded through the streets between his local mosque and graveyard, shrouded in a black cloth bearing a Koranic inscription in Arabic.

Members of a radical group headed by hardline cleric Abu Bakar Bashir, the co-founder of Jemaah Islamiyah, who was jailed on a conspiracy charge related to the bombings before being released, pushed people aside to make way for the body.

Westerners in both villages were verbally abused as "infidels" and told to leave.

All three Islamists were executed by firing squad early Sunday morning for the Bali bombings which killed 202 people.


----------



## Sean K (9 November 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> All EXTREMISTS should be SHOT!!!
> 
> 
> PS MB
> who is the extremest? - you or them?



Quite clearly they are 2020.

You must be joking right?


----------



## MrBurns (9 November 2008)

kennas said:


> Quite clearly they are 2020.
> 
> You must be joking right?




Yeah careful 2020 or we'll add you in you're looking disurbingly suspicious.


----------



## MrBurns (9 November 2008)

nunthewiser said:


> Hundreds of emotional supporters of the Bali bombers have clashed with police as the bodies of two of them arrived in their home village following their execution overnight.
> 
> Hundreds of heavily armed police could not control the 500-strong crowd which surged around the ambulances carrying the bodies of Amrozi and his brother Mukhlas.
> 
> ...




There's their chance while they're all together including that SOB Abu Bakar Bashir, ratatatatatatatata kablooom ....... there that feels better.

There should be a law against freedom of speech for total basket cases and whack jobs.


----------



## nick2fish (9 November 2008)

MrBurns said:


> There's their chance while they're all together including that SOB Abu Bakar Bashir, ratatatatatatatata kablooom ....... there that feels better.
> 
> There should be a law against freedom of speech for total basket cases and whack jobs.




Could be a great chance for GWB to have one last crack of the whip


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 November 2008)

MrBurns said:


> There should be a law against freedom of speech for total basket cases and whack jobs.




Best if known where they are and the level of psychosis.


----------



## MrBurns (9 November 2008)

nick2fish said:


> Could be a great chance for GWB to have one last crack of the whip




LOL correct............


----------



## MrBurns (9 November 2008)

This was posted on The Onion after 9/11 in response to what the hijackers THOUGHT they were ascending to, very graphic, very good - in fact it's freeking brilliant, make sure you read the whole thing and apply it to Bali........

http://hillbillywhitetrash.blogspot.com/2007/09/onion-on-fate-of-911-hijackers.html


----------



## Bushman (9 November 2008)

MrBurns said:


> Yeah careful 2020 or we'll add you in you're looking disurbingly suspicious.




Who are you - a mix of Rambo and Senator McCarthey?


----------



## MrBurns (9 November 2008)

Bushman said:


> Who are you - a mix of Rambo and Senator McCarthey?




LOL.....shhhhhhhh


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 November 2008)

nick2fish said:


> Could be a great chance for GWB to have one last crack of the whip




yep - GWB, the master of counterproductivity. 



			
				MrBurns said:
			
		

> They should round up everyone at the funeral, all the sympathizers and blow their ****ing heads off too.
> 
> They should not tolerate extremest groups ..



btw MB, extremest = the most extreme I assume 

When will you blokes learn that uneducated Moslems will only become more extreme when you follow their lead.  Violence begets violence etc 

PS and since Iraq, there are thousands where once there were 50 or a hundred.


----------



## MrBurns (10 November 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> yep - GWB, the master of counterproductivity.
> 
> 
> btw MB, extremest = the most extreme I assume
> ...




Well 2020 you can tipptoe round them apologizing for offending them for just so long, if they're going to blow us up while we're on holiday these cowards need to be dealt with BEFORE the fact and if they're running round screaming jihad and abuse toward us, the Australians , the victims, thats enough for me, lock'm up, blow their heads off, do what you like but don't leave them in peace to kill any more of us, they've made their intentions clear it's up to the Indonesians to act. 

As far as the future goes there must be a circuit breaker to stop the young growing up like their parents, once again Indonesia has to deal with this and that looks highly unlikely. 

As far as me being an extremest goes I could just as easily call you a pacifist weakling who attends his country mens funerals rather than protects them but I'm too polite to do that.


----------



## nick2fish (10 November 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> yep - GWB, the master of counterproductivity. .




Yep and he was not the sharpest tool in the shed either  However the great Bill Clinton had a chance to wipe out Osama in a terrorist training in Syria with one air strike. He decided against it and the rest is history. 
Failure to act can be counter productive also


----------



## gav (10 November 2008)

MrBurns said:


> Well 2020 you can tipptoe round them apologizing for offending them for just so long, if they're going to blow us up while we're on holiday these cowards need to be dealt with BEFORE the fact and if they're running round screaming jihad and abuse toward us, the Australians , the victims, thats enough for me, lock'm up, blow their heads off, do what you like but don't leave them in peace to kill any more of us, they've made their intentions clear it's up to the Indonesians to act.
> 
> As far as the future goes there must be a circuit breaker to stop the young growing up like their parents, once again Indonesia has to deal with this and that looks highly unlikely.
> 
> As far as me being an extremest goes I could just as easily call you a pacifist weakling who attends his country mens funerals rather than protects them but I'm too polite to do that.




And if something isnt done, the pacifists will be crying foul that the "powers that be" sat back and did nothing if/when the next attack happens.


----------



## Julia (10 November 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> When will you blokes learn that uneducated Moslems will only become more extreme when you follow their lead.



So you think if they receive no retaliation for their actions, if e.g. the Bali bombers were to have been unpunished, and the victims kindly understood that their lives were a worthy sacrifice to prevent further attacks by Muslims, then these terrorists would just go away and grow rice or indulge in some similarly peaceful and productive occupation, and that would be an end to terrorism?



> PS and since Iraq, there are thousands where once there were 50 or a hundred.



Yes, you have a good point here.


----------



## Sean K (10 November 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> PS and since Iraq, there are thousands where once there were 50 or a hundred.



There are more factors at play contributing to this.


----------



## Julia (10 November 2008)

kennas said:


> There are more factors at play contributing to this.



I don't doubt that.  Can you list them for us?


----------



## nulla nulla (10 November 2008)

If your house has a cockroach and you ignore it, soon there will be two cockraoches. If you continue to ignore them, eventually there will be an infestation and you will have to call in the exterminators. Problem is they leave eggs which hatch and become an infestaion again requiring the exterminator to be called back.

Best solution is to nip it in the bud early. Locate where that first cockroach came from and get rid of it and treat the area to ensure no others come arround or any eggs hatch. 

IMO the authorities should monitor who ever turned up at the funerals and who ever attends prayer sessions with the extremist clerics. First instance they look like becoming a threat, call in the pest controllers.


----------



## MrBurns (10 November 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> PS and since Iraq, there are thousands where once there were 50 or a hundred.




There always were thousands, an underlying force of evil so dominated by medieval beliefs and laws that it defies belief. This festering cesspool of sub humanity will need to be flushed out and dealt with one day or it will be us who pays the price of inaction.

I'm talking about Muslim fundamentalism of course that turns humans into , well......... into what was shot over the weekend.


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 November 2008)

Gee 2020, you sure know how to rile the forum extremists.


----------



## MrBurns (10 November 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> Gee 2020, you sure know how to rile the forum extremists.




Yes we need to identify them for processing :badass:


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 November 2008)

MrBurns said:


> ...As far as me being an extremest goes I could just as easily call you a pacifist weakling who attends his country mens funerals rather than protects them but I'm too polite to do that.



well I'm guessing MB, that is Peter Cosgrove was picking a 2IC for a military expedition into East Timor, to sort out a delicate situation where Moslems were killing Christian nuns at prayer in their churches ...

(where,  incidentally, Zanana Gusmao and Jose Ramos-Horte have forgiven and moved on)

... that the last person in the world he would pick would be you!.


----------



## MrBurns (10 November 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> well I'm guessing MB, that is Peter Cosgrove was picking a 2IC for a military expedition into East Timor, to sort out a delicate situation where Moslems were killing Christian nuns at prayer in their churches ...
> 
> (where,  incidentally, Zanana Gusmao and Jose Ramos-Horte have forgiven and moved on)
> 
> ... that the last person in the world he would pick would be you!.




And if he needs a contingent to sit around holding hands singing "give peace a chance" while others do the actual fighting you'll be the first one he picks..........


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 November 2008)

MrBurns said:


> And if he needs a contingent to sit around holding hands singing "give peace a chance" while others do the actual fighting you'll be the first one he picks..........



If it had been up to me they'd have been jailed for life. No contact with outside.


----------



## MrBurns (10 November 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> If it had been up to me they'd have been jailed for life. No contact with outside.




I agree but that wouldn't happen over there, they had the best years of their lives in jail. celebrity status.

i don't think killing them served any real purpose but thats their law.

My Rambo comments are a vent against against inaction of Indonesia dealing with radical Muslims, thats what killed 80 Australians.

It's obvious who they are they tell everyone  but nothing is done.


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 November 2008)

MrBurns said:


> It's obvious who they are they tell everyone  but nothing is done.



Conceded - Bashir is a distinct worry 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abu_Bakar_Bashir

But the Indons are (in general) arresting extremists / terrorists at unprecedented rates.


----------



## MrBurns (10 November 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> But the Indons are (in general) arresting extremists / terrorists at unprecedented rates.




If that is the case it should be reported in the media more because the impression we get back here is that they more or less agree with people like Bashir.


----------



## Whiskers (10 November 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> Gee 2020, you sure know how to rile the forum extremists.




Lol... t'was thinking of commenting further here, but scrolled up and only saw these two going at each other... so I won't interrupt them.


----------



## BBand (10 November 2008)

I went to my 1st Muslim birthday party to-day

Musical chairs was a bit slow but..........
Bugga me, pass the parcel was fast


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 November 2008)

MrBurns said:


> If that is the case it should be reported in the media more because the impression we get back here is that they more or less agree with people like Bashir.



plenty of articles out there .... 



> http://www.cfr.org/publication/9361/
> How has the Indonesian government handled its terrorist threat since the 2002 Bali bombings?
> While several incidents—including the bombing of the Australian embassy in Jakarta in 2004—have hindered Indonesia’s success in combating the country’s terrorist threat, the U.S. says Indonesia is continuing its counterterrorism efforts. According to the State Department’s 2004 Country Reports on Terrorism, Indonesian officials arrested dozens of terrorist suspects including JI leaders, former instructors at JI training camps, financiers of attacks, and members of splinter terrorist networks.  Since the bombings, prosecutors and courts have convicted more than 100 members of JI or affiliated groups on terrorism charges.






> http://palominas.blogspot.com/2008/07/indonesia-arrests-terrorists.html
> *Thursday, July 03, 2008*
> Indonesia Arrests Terrorists
> *Nine terror suspects have been arrested in Indonesia.*
> ...







> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/23/world/asia/23indo.html
> *Indonesia Arrests 5 Terrorism Suspects*
> By PETER GELLING
> *Published: October 22, 2008 *
> ...






> http://mypetjawa.mu.nu/archives/188322.php
> *Top Terrorist Arrested in Indonesia *
> By Dr. Rusty Shackleford at* June 15, 2007 04:32 PM*
> Earlier this week we announced the capture of Abu Dujana, the top military leader of Jemaah Islamiyah. Today it was announced that the head of Southeast Asia's al Qaeda affiliate organization was also arrested. He is known simply as Zarkasih.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 November 2008)

Conversion of extremists ... 

"Nasir Abbas : From a terrorist commander he became a terrorist counselor, working with the police .."

"Ansyaad Mbai, the head of the Indonesian government's Counter-Terrorism Coordinating Desk. "Based on our experience, the harder we hit them with military force, the more radical they become.""


http://news.yahoo.com/s/mcclatchy/20081022/wl_mcclatchy/3079678


> Indonesia fights terrorism with power of persuasion
> Warren P. Strobel, Mcclatchy Newspapers – Wed Oct 22, ??
> 
> JAKARTA, Indonesia ”” Sitting in a Papa Ron's pizza outlet in the Indonesian capital, [B ]Nasir Abbas looks more like a would-be business entrepreneur than a former Islamic militant.[/B] He's dressed in a gray polo shirt and blue jeans, ordering a take-out pizza for his children. He munches on an appetizer in between calls on his cell phone.
> ...






> Indonesian officials have said that of the roughly 300 Jemaah Islamiyah members they've arrested, 50 are high-ranking members, and from 10 to 20 of them are now cooperating with the government.


----------



## MrBurns (11 November 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> plenty of articles out there ....




I mean the mainstream media, when's the last time you met anybody who is even aware of those sources, (except the NYT which Australians tend not the read) when was the last time you saw Ch9 , Ch7, or even the ABC report that sort of news , the mainstream media reports show Indonesia as all but inactive in that area.


----------



## Agentm (11 November 2008)

the bali bombing did little for their cause, if anything it turned the majority against them..  murder, although highly sought after as a lead item in newspapers, may attract attention to readers and sell advertising, but will it actually bolster up a movement?? 

it appears the bali mass murder may not necessarily have generated the welcoming appeal perhaps these mass murders anticipated, it may have turned support and apathy into outright public condemnation by the Indonesians themselves against these mass murder of the Balinese and australians.     

its alway cute to label mass murder as terrorism, it seems to make it all marketable in news papers, terrorism is the catch cry that all desperate murderers and mass murderers wish to have attached to whatever callas and barbaric act they can muster in their imaginations..  

being labelled a terrorist would give these mass murders self gratification, imho label them what they are .. mass murderers..    

my view is dont give them the any credit, if they are caught, dont execute them, let them live their lives out waiting for the moment of glorification. let them draw their own last breath peacefully and let their consciousness be their prison.  perhaps after a decade or two some good will come of them. will supporters visit after 20 years, will the cause be that great?? that strong?? very unlikely imho... even Mandela changed from bomber to peace activist.

people give up on humanity  too quickly, and glorify insanity and mass murders far too much.. my view is if they want press coverage, why give it, just report the incident, and put the resources into helping the families of all victims.. focus on the here and now, and help those families who suffer from these tragic events, they need the focus.. and leave the mass murderers to themselves in isolation and stop glorifying their deeds.. each media report just brings another smile to their faces.. 

all imho


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 November 2008)

MrBurns said:


> I mean the mainstream media, when's the last time you met anybody who is even aware of those sources, (except the NYT which Australians tend not the read) when was the last time you saw Ch9 , Ch7, or even the ABC report that sort of news , the mainstream media reports show Indonesia as all but inactive in that area.




Actually I'm always amazed at the number of stories about Indon that barely get a mention ... For instance , in the last month or so, ABC webiste has posted these articles (and these don't even include East Timor) :-

30.  Aust, US embassies in Indonesia receive bomb threats - ABC News 
 The US and Australian embassies in Indonesia received bomb threats this morning amid a security crackdown ahead of the imminent execution of three Islamists convicted over the Bali bombings, police said 
4 Nov 2008 

31.   Indonesia intercepts Australia-bound asylum seekers - ABC News 
Indonesian authorities have detained at least 20 asylum seekers who were about to head to Australia 
3 Nov 2008 

32.  Indonesia on edge as Bali bombers await execution - ABC News 
The three Bali bombers convicted over the 2002 bombings that killed 202 people, including 88 Australians, are awaiting execution as Indonesia stands guard against a feared extremist backlash 
2 Nov 2008 

33.  Indonesia: justice on trial - Saturday Breakfast RN - 1-November-2008 - 
Three separate developments in Indonesia which, taken together, might indicate some huge shifts in attitudes in the post-Suharto democracy...
1 Nov 2008 

34.  Prince Charles begins Indonesia visit - ABC News 
Prince Charles has arrived in Indonesia in a visit to promote the preservation of forests and encourage interfaith dialogue in the world's largest Muslim-majority nation 
1 Nov 2008 

36.  Indonesia passes tough new anti-pr0n laws - ABC News 
 After years of debate, Indonesia's Parliament has passed a far-reaching anti-pr0n law which empowers authorities to jail people for any sexually suggestive performance 
31 Oct 2008 

39.  Five arrested over foiled Indonesia bomb plot - ABC News 
Indonesian police say they have arrested five members of a terrorist cell that was planning to blow up a state oil facility in north Jakarta 
22 Oct 2008 

41.  Indonesia beef trade growing big time - 22 Oct 2008 

42.  Beef industry targets Indonesia - ABC News  
The nation's beef industry says a low Australian dollar should help to protect the sector from some of the fallout from the global financial crisis 
21 Oct 2008 

43.  6.5 magnitude quake hits off Indonesia - 20 Oct 2008 

44.  Papuans rally for independence from Indonesia - ABC News  
Thousands of Papuans have demanded a referendum on independence from Indonesia during a peaceful rally, watched by hundreds of riot police 
16 Oct 2008 

48.  Exiled rebel leader returns to Indonesia - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation) 
The 83-year-old founder of Aceh's rebel movement has returned to the tsunami-scarred Indonesian province for the first time in almost 30 years 
11 Oct 2008 

65.  Cattle boats leave Port Hedland bound for Indonesia - 21/08/2008 
Coverage of rural industries and issues. 
21 Aug 2008 

66.  Indonesia cuts Corby's sentence - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation) 
 Convicted Australian drug traffickers Schapelle Corby and Renae Lawrence have both received cuts to their prison sentences in Indonesia 
17 Aug 2008 

68.  Indonesia detains Afghan asylum seekers bound for Aust - ABC News 
Police in eastern Indonesia have confirmed that nine Afghan asylum seekers planning to travel to Australia have been detained on the island of Flores 
15 Aug 2008 

69.  Aust paedophile suspect faces extradition from Indonesia - ABC News  
An Indonesian court has considered the extradition of an Australian paedophile suspect accused of molesting a 10-year-old boy in his home country 
13 Aug 2008 

70.  Rudd flags Aust, Indonesia natural disaster response pact - ABC News 
 Australia and Indonesia will propose a mechanism to speedily deploy military assets to respond to natural disaster in the Asia Pacific, Prime Minister Kevin Rudd said ..
12 Aug 2008  etc


----------



## MrBurns (11 November 2008)

Out of all of that this is the only story that shows Indonesia taking action against terrorists.



> 39. Five arrested over foiled Indonesia bomb plot - ABC News
> Indonesian police say they have arrested five members of a terrorist cell that was planning to blow up a state oil facility in north Jakarta
> 22 Oct 2008


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 November 2008)

MrBurns said:


> Out of all of that this is the only story that shows Indonesia taking action against terrorists.



still that's one you weren't aware of right?  (my point there was that there are many areas of common interest (as well as the Bali Nine and Schappelle etc etc  ) and they are also major trading partners, and our front line against illegal immigrants etcetc - and doing a good job btw.   And Bambang is putting his life at risk when he takes on the terrorists so actively etc etc. 

but MB - your post #81 is seriously counterproductive.     I won't bother repeating it.   But there were originally only a handful of these people prepared to use explosives. - even against their own fellow fundamentalists.  cheers.


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 November 2008)

MB, this quote by Sam on S Palin's thread:-



sam76 said:


> .... Palin's faith was scrutinised during the election campaign after an internet video surfaced showing her *being blessed by a Kenyan witch-hunter in a 2005 service *at a Pentecostal church in Alaska.
> 
> A second video surfaced showing Palin telling students at a church in Alaska that United States *forces in Iraq had been sent on a "task that is from God". *




So let's agree that Palin is a christian fundamentalist ( and/ complete nutcase).  Bush something similar. 

How many people have the christian fundamentalists (with those attitudes) killed.?



MrBurns said:


> 1. There always were thousands, an underlying force of evil so dominated by medieval beliefs and laws that it defies belief ...
> 
> 2. This festering etc ...  I'm talking about ... fundamentalism ... turns humans into , well.........




1. they even user witch-hunters for special treats from god
2. idiots


----------



## MrBurns (12 November 2008)

2020, My original post wasn't meant to be productive necessarily it was meant to spell out a truism that others think but don't say.

My gripe is that if the Indonesians are doing so much to stop the fundamentalist extremists then why on earth don't the media say so instead of letting us think that Indonesia spend more time being 'offended" and sheltering extremist religious fanatics.


----------



## robert toms (12 November 2008)

What do you think that western countries do to eliminate fundamental extremists ?Vote them in again eg.Blair Bush and Howard?
War criminals get off with a free pass.
Do you think this point gets past other would-be extremists ?
We are well conditioned by a partisan and compliant media.
Indonesia is hard country to govern...very diverse and poverty stricken.
Well over 200 million people with very few extremists...Anda mengerti Super Fly?


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 November 2008)

robert toms said:


> We are well conditioned by a partisan and compliant media.





Don`t understand this bit RT.Conditioned to what?


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 November 2008)

MrBurns said:


> .. My gripe is that if the Indonesians are doing so much to stop the fundamentalist extremists then why on earth don't the media say so instead of letting us think that Indonesia spend more time being 'offended" and sheltering extremist religious fanatics.




so MB, lemme guess, your idea of "media" -  from whence you get your "unbiased news" - is some 2-bit sensationalist talkback radio station, with some mentally undernourished idiot sprouting in a loud, prejudiced and ugly voice?


----------



## MrBurns (12 November 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> so MB, lemme guess, your idea of "media" -  from whence you get your "unbiased news" - is some 2-bit sensationalist talkback radio station, with some mentally undernourished idiot sprouting in a loud, prejudiced and ugly voice?




Mainstream media, I dont listen to the radio stations you do by the sound of it.
Sun, Age Ch9 Ch7, even the ABC no mention of Indonesians catching terrorists.


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 November 2008)

MrBurns said:


> .. even the ABC no mention of Indonesians catching terrorists.



hey, I just posted an article from ABC website less than 3 weeks ago ??   Doesn't happen every week, but often enough to be significant 

You're probably right about Ch7 , 9 etc.  

Then again, I'm guessing you'd probably have to watch SBS if you really want an international perspective.


----------



## MrBurns (12 November 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> hey, I just posted an article from ABC website less than 3 weeks ago ??   Doesn't happen every week, but often enough to be significant
> 
> You're probably right about Ch7 , 9 etc.
> 
> Then again, I'm guessing you'd probably have to watch SBS if you really want an international perspective.




I'd be pretty PO if the Aussie media gave us the wrong impression on such an important issue.


----------



## noirua (12 June 2021)

What method of execution in history makes your hair stand on end?
					

Arturo Antonio Perozo's answer: In my opinion, one of the most ruthless executions in history was invented and implemented in the 16th century, by the Mughal Empire, and although the Mughal Empire was responsible for creating this execution, the British, were responsible for popularizing it.  It ...




					qr.ae
				



One of the most ruthless executions in history was invented and implemented in the 16th century, by the Mughal Empire, and although the Mughal Empire was responsible for creating this execution, the British, were responsible for popularizing it.


----------

